# 2005 marano electrical problem



## pmurph (Oct 26, 2012)

The battery in my 05 marano sl keeps going dead. took it to local repair shop where they tested battery & alternator which both tested good. After a full charge of the battery all systems checked out ok. They then applied a tester to check for amperage draw, only a 0.18ma draw with everything off. The next morning the battery was dead again. ANY ANSWERS????


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

how old is the battery? where are you? (is it cold yet?)


----------



## pmurph (Oct 26, 2012)

the battery is new, just replaced it two weeks ago after the old one had a bad cell [or so i was told]. lows here in Birmingham, Ala. has been in the 50's


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

If you have .18mA draw that equates to 180mA, thats A LOT. Nissan spec is less than 50mA. Your meter should read .049mA or below. You have something not going to sleep. Any aftermarket electronics installed?


----------



## pmurph (Oct 26, 2012)

No after market stuff. ? how does 0.18ma equal 180ma ??


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Cycle the range of your meter mA is 100mA is .1 amp or 1/10th of an amp. Your vehicle should have less than a 50mA draw in sleep mode. This should read .050mA or less. Again depending on how your meter is ranging. 18mA will not drain a battery overnight or even in a weeks time, thats far below spec.


----------



## pmurph (Oct 26, 2012)

That is what the repair shop is telling me, that the drain is too low to drain the battery overnight. would something go to sleep mode & the wake up, or do you think I have a bad battery? This all started when the " new" battery was installed.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok, maybe you interpretted the read off incorrectly. It could very well be down to a bad cell in the battery. Have you tried another battery? If this all started with the new battery then likely your problem is the battery. Possibly a loose connection on the battery, corrosion on the terminal ends as well.


----------



## framar (Dec 29, 2012)

*Murano Electrical Problem*

My 2006 Murano gave me the same problem, even with a new battery. I drove literally months with a battery charger and jumper cables at the ready. Finally a tech at the local Nissan dealer diagnosed the problem...the Murano needed a more powerful than normal battery. They replaced it with a heavy duty battery and the problem is solved. Hope that helps.


----------

